# 65 Schwinn Stingray 3 speed violet



## vastingray (Sep 9, 2019)

Original 65 violet 3 speed  with the silver glitter smoothie seat and yellow oval slik


----------



## dave429 (Sep 9, 2019)

Beautiful! Love that color!


----------



## kasper (Sep 15, 2019)

I have the same bike in same color, not a fresh as this one but still a nice bike. I'm missing the shifter cable any chance you know what size it is? Hard to find cable for the early 3 speed thumb shift bikes? And my 1 other question is are the front and back brake calipers supposed to be scripted? Thanks in advance -Thomas.


----------

